

Requesting Feedback on www.playforcleanwater.com - crystalarchives

Please tell me what you guys think of my first social entrepreneurship venture.
http://www.playforcleanwater.com<p>Also, do you know of any good PPC ad providers?<p>Thanks in advance and good luck to you all!
======
rrival
Looking on Charity Water's site, backing out the math, your per-week cost is a
little less than $0.02? If you're looking to mimic to some small extent the
success of FreeRice.com you're going to want to make the action trivial -
looking at that puzzle makes me want to go away, where clicking a definition
on FreeRice is easy, right or wrong. If you want clicks / click traffic /
impressions ($), make it easy to click.

~~~
crystalarchives
Great point; I was hoping my per-action cost to be around $0.09, which is
roughly 10 times FreeRice's (pre-increase) cost of 10 grains, since it takes
awhile to solve a sudoku puzzle.

Do you have any ideas on what would be a good single click or trivial action?
I don't want to copy FreeRice outright, but I am having trouble brainstorming
for other activities for the user. Perhaps a quiz about water cleanliness?

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
rrival
You could do something with high/low to bet if a water temp is going to be
hotter or colder than a starting temp if you wanted to make it a game of
chance. You could do something as basic as rock/paper/scissors, or tic tac
toe. Pick n games that are that simple, simplify your sodoku to 1/9th the
size, do multivariate / a/b testing to see how the CTR is for each game and
let the traffic/users decide.

FreeRice is also nice because the domain is short =) although it looks like
free/clean water/h2o variations are squatted (as far as
instantdomainsearch.com knows) - good luck!

------
bayareaguy
When someone makes a mistake, instead of just showing _Sorry! Unfortunately,
your sudoku solution was not correct. Please try again!_ and taking them to a
new puzzle, you should point out the error.

When someone completes a puzzle, in addition to _Congratulations! You've
solved a sudoku puzzle successfully and helped provide a weeks worth of clean
water._ you should provide some random statistic about clean water in the
world and perhaps how well you're doing relative to other players.

The scoring system doesn't work either (or perhaps you were expecting cookies
to be enabled without mentioning it)?

~~~
crystalarchives
Thanks for the feedback - could you be more specific about the scoring system?
What doesn't work well? What would you like to see implemented?

~~~
bayareaguy
After I completed one puzzle, it said I still had done 0 puzzles.

~~~
crystalarchives
Yeah, unfortunately cookies are required for the site to track your
contributions. Most people nowadays have cookies enabled so I think it should
be okay, but good for you that you're very security and privacy conscious.
Thanks again for the feedback, it's much appreciated.

